# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Água do mar

## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  a todos,

Gostaria de saber se alguns membros deste fórum já colectaram água no Portinho da Arrábida e qual a opinião que tem sobre as TPA feitas com a água do mar, pois existem opniões diferentes e acabo sempre todo baralhado  :Icon Cry:  . Já agora também aceito dicas de bons locais na margem sul, de pereferencia com bons acessos pois eu da cada vez que tenho uma TPA para fazer são no minimo 150 lt. :yb624:  e... custa a carregar.

----------


## António Paes

Já apanhei água no portinho juntamente com um amigo que tem uma bomba e não tive problemas. Apanhamos perto do pontão de madeira logo no fim da descida e antes do parque de estacionamento.
150 L com uma bomba é um mimo, não custa nada e é a capacidade máxima que eu consigo trazer no meu carro, 5 jerrycans de 30 L cada, 3 na bagageira e 2 nos bandos de trás/lado.

António

----------


## Luis Carrilho

:EEK!:  


> Já apanhei água no portinho juntamente com um amigo que tem uma bomba e não tive problemas. Apanhamos perto do pontão de madeira logo no fim da descida e antes do parque de estacionamento.
> 150 L com uma bomba é um mimo, não custa nada e é a capacidade máxima que eu consigo trazer no meu carro, 5 jerrycans de 30 L cada, 3 na bagageira e 2 nos bandos de trás/lado.
> 
> António


esse pontão de que falas é descendo pelo lado do forte,não???
mas essa zona como tem muitas embarcações a circular,a agua virá nas melhores condições??? :EEK!:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Desde há 2 anos que faço coleta em Alportuche, uma pequena praia antes do Portinho, o acesso é feito por um caminho de terra batida.

De qualquer modo não fica muito longe do Portinho por isso a água é práticamente a mesma, nunca tive qualquer problema, o único cuidado que tenho e de filtrar logo no local com uma rede fina para apanhar as algas maiores.

----------


## António Paes

Das vezes que lá fui buscar água, fiz o teste de fosfatos e estava tudo bem, pelo menos para a gama que o teste dava.
O ideal seria apanhar água a umas milhas da costa, mas tal é-me impossível, por isso por vezes apanho água junto à costa e na maioria das vezes faço água em casa usando água de osmose e sal pois nem sempre o meu amigo e eu temos disponíbilidade para ir apanhar água.

António

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas
> 
> Desde há 2 anos que faço coleta em Alportuche, uma pequena praia antes do Portinho, o acesso é feito por um caminho de terra batida.
> 
> De qualquer modo não fica muito longe do Portinho por isso a água é práticamente a mesma, nunca tive qualquer problema, o único cuidado que tenho e de filtrar logo no local com uma rede fina para apanhar as algas maiores.


boas Carlos,aidna continua a ser permitido o acesso a pé a alportuche??
já á alguns anos que lá não vou,mas segundo me disseram uma parte do acesso á praia,já é propriedade privada e ouvi dizer que o dono tinha ideias de proibir a passagem pela propriedade dele. :EEK!:  
de qq modo daquilo que me lembro,a agua naquele sitio éra muito limpida e tanbem se faziam ali boas pescarias e se há peixe... :Pracima:  
Da pedra da Anicha cheguei a levar duas actinias,na minha ignorancia da altura cheguei a pensar que fossem anemonas(ganda urso :SbClown:  )e que os palhaços que tinham se interessariam por elas...tá bem tá :yb624:  ,nem passavam perto :yb624:  ,no entanto ainda sobreviveram uns tempos no aqua,a vontade de rir que me dá quando me lembro desses tempos...éra novo não pensava :yb624:  .

----------


## Edgar Luis

O acesso é proibido.. sempre que vou la descarregar o material para fazer mergulho 5 minutos dps tenho a gnr atraz de mim.. sempre a melgar..é até ao dia.. qualquer dia deixo lá tudo.. 

se forem vao a pé... mas dps carregar com tudo.. ui ui.. 

Penso que as praias até a zona de arrabida sao aceitaveis.. talvez até galapinhos.. dps disso a agua começa a trazer mta porcaria.. na figueirinha entao nem pensar.. quando faço mergulho lá com maré vazia. a agua cheira a esgoto

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu colecto aqui
Praia da Foz - Meco http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....highlight=meco

----------


## Rui Pereira

Só fui uma vez apanhar água do mar e foi no Portinha Arrábida. Apanhei só 100 litros pois não tinha mais recipientes, apanhei em maré cheia junto ao restaurante, a meu ver a água é boa. Quero ir lá novamente mas tem que ser em maré cheia e fora da "hora de ponta" do portinho...pois com aquilo cheio de carros é uma treta para estacionar.
Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Isso do acesso privado é treta, o acesso ao mar não pode ser vedado, a orla maritima é domínio público, sobre a jurisdição da Autoridade Maritima neste caso Marinha de Guerra Portuguesa.

Eu levo o jipe mesmo até á borda de água, carrego e tiro logo.

A unica coisa que a GNR pode fazer é impedir que tapem o acesso á praia, visto haver individuos que fecham a passagem com as viaturas.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Boas
> 
> Isso do acesso privado é treta, o acesso ao mar não pode ser vedado, a orla maritima é domínio público, sobre a jurisdição da Autoridade Maritima neste caso Marinha de Guerra Portuguesa.
> 
> Eu levo o jipe mesmo até á borda de água, carrego e tiro logo.
> 
> A unica coisa que a GNR pode fazer é impedir que tapem o acesso á praia, visto haver individuos que fecham a passagem com as viaturas.



Apesar de não ser possível a "privatização" da orla marítima, o acesso ao mar, desde que fora de caminhos devidamente constituidos, é proíbido por lei!

Estão incluidos nestes casos, a circulação de viaturas todo-o-terreno sobre areais, rochas, escarpas e toda e qualquer situação de paisagem natural.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Melo,

Tal como o Carlos costumo ir lá colectar Água e não tive problemas pois da ultima vez (2 meses) a própria GNR viu-me a regressar da praia de jipe  e não me disse nada.

Não estamoa a falar de uma praia convencional, pois não tem dunas e areia quase nem vela, penso que não seja considerada mesmo uma praia.

Bem, vamos ver se um dia a água não sai cara  :yb665:  

De qualquer maneira só uso esta praia de inverno, pois de verão costumam estar sempre 2 ou 3 barcos lá parados ao largo.


Cumprimentos,
Nuno Cruz

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Eu também vou de jipe há longos anos a muitos locais da costa.
Mas isso não significa que esteja dentro das normas legais.

----------


## Edgar Luis

Sim a orla maritima n pode ser privatizada.. mas os caminhos que a ela chegam e que se usam podem se-lo.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Mas existe um promenor no caso da Arrábida, é parque Natural, logo não pode ter casas particulares e muito menos caminhos particulares.

No caso em questão (Alportuche) o caminho é de acesso a um posto da Brigada Fiscal, antiga Guarda Fiscal, entretanto desativado.

Quem tem o previlégio de ter casas dentro do Parque natural da Arrábida já se pode dar por feliz, quanto mais vedar caminhos, não me parece.

De qualquer maneira acho que este post já se está a desviar da questão inicial, mas poderá sempre abrir-se outro onde o pessoal pode trocar ideias e dar dicas sobre os melhores lugares para ir buscar água. :Pracima:

----------

